# New Fish Club in Barrie



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

New aquarium/fish club in Barrie area. We meet the second Tuesday of each month. 7:00 - 9:00 PM at Maple Grove Public School, 242 Grove St. E. Barrie, Ontario. (just off the 400 at Duckworth right on Grove) 
It's been many years since Barrie has had a club. We have members from Barrie, Penetang, Waubeshene, Wasaga Beach, Innisfil and more. Check us out and get involved in the Barrie Region Aquarium Society of Simcoe. 
Special Introductory meeting Tuesday Jan 10. Free to check out.

All are welcome. Door prizes, Auctions, Guest speakers.
For more info contact [email protected]


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Congrats on getting a new club going. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Happy to hear that Barrie has a club once again. I remember when Barrie once hosted the CAOAC convention. Maybe you should contact them again to help get things going. http://www.caoac.ca/


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

Well i cant commit for a week or two because i have a baby coming any day now, but i will definately be looking for details soon.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Congrats from the London Aquaria Society, hope to meet some members at auctions and shows.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awesome to hear  If you guys want a sub forum lemmie know


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

i was unable to come up, i was invited as i limped out of BA's in Newmarket... I hope to attend one of your meetings / auctions. Good Luck! Congrats!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

If anyone from Innisfil goes can you let me know


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you all for your comments and support.

Ciddian, I 'll let you know about the sub-forum. Pat, Why don't you start a trend and YOU come from Innisfil lol.

Seriously though,if anyone in the area is interested, would love to see you come out.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Is this club still around? 

I moved to the Dufferin County 2 years ago and didn't know there was a club in Barrie.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Information sent.


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey Craig,

As far as I know, they are still active:
http://www.1brass.com/contactus.html

I know of one person from Midland and one from Orillia that are members


----------



## RCShevalier (Oct 6, 2015)

The website is looking quite outdated. Any updates on this club?


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

Club is still up and running. Meeting nights remain the same as in the original post. Yes the website is dated and hasn't had the attention it should but we are recently working on getting it up to speed. If there is anything you would like to know ask away or shoot me a PM


----------



## Ashleyrezka (Sep 11, 2015)

Just found out about this club. Good to have something close by!


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

The Barrie Club is active, I did a presentation on Loaches there earlier this month


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

I have heard as well that Barrie's club is still active. It is too far away for me sadly.


----------

